
Ubuntu Kylin, a Linux Distribution with a Microsoft Windows Experience - kerneldeveloper
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/ubuntu-kylin-linux-distribution-microsoft-windows-experience
======
kerneldeveloper
Here is the GitHub repository of the Ubuntu Kylin project:
[https://github.com/ukui](https://github.com/ukui)

